

Some Thoughts On "Viral Marketing" - shabadoozie
http://roachblog.com/2010/06/09/viral-marketing-worth-a-try/

======
stcredzero
"Viral" is like sex. (Gettig laid.) It's something which is very desirable, so
much so that the target of the marketing/proposal often wonders if the
virality is the actual point of the interaction as opposed to real utility.
There are so many parallels that come to mind, I wonder if there is a general
game-theoretic dynamic at work?

One parallel: it's better to be casual about being viral. It's not good to
seem over-anxious.

------
acgourley
Was hoping to see at least one outstanding failure at viral marketing. You
know they must be out there, you just never hear about them ...

~~~
redorb
I remember reading in a book that playboy had spent a few million on a social
network that was losing its ass. I think it even used ning

[http://techcrunch.com/2007/08/22/new-playboy-social-
network-...](http://techcrunch.com/2007/08/22/new-playboy-social-network-
built-on-ning/)

The article says at that point in time you even needed a .edu to signup for
the network.

------
macpro
Agree, I'd like to see a massive failure as well.

